# Unemployment Insurance Questions



## Bann

It's the first time I've ever applied. In my 60 years.    I thought you needed to say you're looking for work - that's what I was "told" by someone who has done this before said to do.  Anyhoo, due to the COVID-19 situation, there are a lot of different issues that needed clarifying. Since you don't have to search for work -they've waived that and I only saw later in the 1,000's of pages of information (and I've printed out a crap ton of them. )  Consequently,  I thought I filed my 2nd WEBCERTcorrectly, but I realize I answered two of the questions wrong, and I need to correct.

I see somewhere in the 1,000's of pages of information that they will call you if they see a descrepancy.  I've tried to be proactive and found an email address - and sent an email. I also tried to call. I finally got thru after an hour of trying once you get thru to the number and select the options to speak to someone - they say if you're calling to speak to someone - try later. 

_sigh_  I know it's a high volume call time, and all that. So I guess I just wait. Do they call you?


----------



## phreddyp

Bann said:


> It's the first time I've ever applied. In my 60 years.    I thought you needed to say you're looking for work - that's what I was "told" by someone who has done this before said to do.  Anyhoo, due to the COVID-19 situation, there are a lot of different issues that needed clarifying. Since you don't have to search for work -they've waived that and I only saw later in the 1,000's of pages of information (and I've printed out a crap ton of them. )  Consequently,  I thought I filed my 2nd WEBCERTcorrectly, but I realize I answered two of the questions wrong, and I need to correct.
> 
> I see somewhere in the 1,000's of pages of information that they will call you if they see a descrepancy.  I've tried to be proactive and found an email address - and sent an email. I also tried to call. I finally got thru after an hour of trying once you get thru to the number and select the options to speak to someone - they say if you're calling to speak to someone - try later.
> 
> _sigh_  I know it's a high volume call time, and all that. So I guess I just wait. Do they call you?


 Yes they will or will write , may take a little while though they are certainly swamped.


----------



## Gilligan

Usually they contact your employer for verification and then the checks start.   I don't recall any of the employees I've had to lay off over the years (only 3 in 21 years of business) ever mention it being a difficult application.


----------



## GURPS

Bann said:


> _sigh_ I know it's a high volume call time, and all that. So I guess I just wait. Do they call you?





Email and wait ..


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> Usually they contact your employer for verification and then the checks start.   I don't recall any of the employees I've had to lay off over the years (only 3 in 21 years of business) ever mention it being a difficult application.


It's not at all! There are a lot of pages of information to read, though.  LOTS more due to the COVID thing.

I was answering yes or no to like 5 questions.  I didn't answer 2 of them right.


----------



## Bann

SailorGirl said:


> Five years ago you had to be actively applying - three places per week if I recall correctly and you had to be able to prove it.
> 
> This was interesting - "During this period of dramatically changing labor market conditions, the Division might not require claimants to search for jobs, but may instead require claimants to perform other reemployment activities, such as creating a resume, completing online classes and training courses, or completing other approved online tasks that prepare the claimant to become reemployed in a future, stabilized labor market."
> 
> I read somewhere - Forbes I think that an additional $600 per week was being added to weekly benefits - if I read it right.  https://www.forbes.com/sites/adviso...mployment-benefits-for-covid-19/#31d74a0836e4


I read all of that. I don't have to search for work at all during the COVID thing, if that is why you are unemployed.

BUT, I answered 2 questions "opposite" of how I think I should have, considering.  I was wondering if that would kick it out or if they'd call me when they saw a descrepancy. (different from last week, etc) . 

I guess I'll wait and see!


----------



## Bann

Rommey said:


> 50/50 shot and you missed? LOL



Well, laugh if you want. I really don't care.


----------



## kwillia

I remember hearing more than once they were waiving the requirement to be actively seeking work during this COVID19 event.


----------



## RareBreed

kwillia said:


> I remember hearing more than once they were waiving the requirement to be actively seeking work during this COVID19 event.


I stopped by Weis in PF yesterday and was surprised they were training new guy. Guess they needed the help but I figured nobody would be hiring during all this.


----------



## GURPS

SailorGirl said:


> Five years ago you had to be actively applying - three places per week if I recall correctly and you had to be able to prove it.




This is still true ..... however my mandatory class on resumes took the place of one job search that week ..... IE I only needed to file 2 and the class 



-unemployed Feb / July 2019


----------



## vraiblonde

@Bann have you received your debit card yet or even confirmation that your application has been approved?


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> I remember hearing more than once they were waiving the requirement to be actively seeking work during this COVID19 event.


They are.  My question was more about the webcert thing you file weekly. I thought I HAD to answer yes, or they'd kick it out.


----------



## kom526

RareBreed said:


> I stopped by Weis in PF yesterday and was surprised they were training new guy. Guess they needed the help but I figured nobody would be hiring during all this.


A lot of supermarkets are steadily hiring. I see Aldi, Costco and Sam's Club ads all the time on my FB feed.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> @Bann have you received your debit card yet or even confirmation that your application has been approved?



I have gotten information that my application was received and the amount I'd receive once all the employer stuff was done. (The last day to dispute anything from that notificatioin is 4/9.)  Haven't gotten that debit card yet, nor an exact "approval" or denial.  

 I just filed the "2nd weekly Certification" yesterday.


----------



## mitzi

It's hard to say. In the past if you gave the "wrong" answer on the web cert, it would disqualify you for that week. With everything that's going on now and the changes, it's really hard to say. I guess I'm not much help, just saying how it was in the past (10 plus years ago).


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> A lot of supermarkets are steadily hiring. I see Aldi, Costco and Sam's Club ads all the time on my FB feed.


Same out here, most factorys and distribution centers are constantly hiring right now. 14 to 35 bucks and hour for line workers to skilled trades.


----------



## Bann

In my case, it's meant to be a temporary job layoff.  I've got a job to go back to when they re-open.  We're not "essential" essential, but we're a necessary service-oriented business with a very large customer base. Not saying they will be at 100% right away, but we will be needed.  

Hopefully. Sometime.


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> I have gotten information that my application was received and the amount I'd receive once all the employer stuff was done. (The last day to dispute anything from that notificatioin is 4/9.)  Haven't gotten that debit card yet, nor an exact "approval" or denial.
> 
> I just filed the "2nd weekly Certification" yesterday.


How long was it from the time you submitted your initial application and when you got an acknowledgement that it was in progress with the employer stuff?  My son submitted his this past Thursday.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> How long was it from the time you submitted your initial application and when you got an acknowledgement that it was in progress with the employer stuff?  My son submitted his this past Thursday.



Last day of work: 3/23  
Filed 3/24. 
Received the State of REported Wages and Monetary Eligibility on 4/1/20.  
Filled out my request to withhold taxes and went to the PO and mailed out that same day.

No Debit card in the mail - in fact I just checked the WEBCERT page and here's the message: (which means I haven't even been paid yet for the 1st week)


> Our records indicate that you have already filed your weekly claim certification by Webcert for the week ending 04/11/2020. You may not file again for the same week.
> RECENT PAYMENT HISTORY
> 
> ����
> 
> The payment data displayed is updated daily and will not be updated again until the next business day.                             No payments have been issued in the past 30 days


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> Last day of work: 3/23
> Filed 3/24.
> Received the State of REported Wages and Monetary Eligibility on 4/1/20.
> Filled out my request to withhold taxes and went to the PO and mailed out that same day.
> 
> No Debit card in the mail - in fact I just checked the WEBCERT page and here's the message: (which means I haven't even been paid yet for the 1st week)



Okay.  About a week.  So, my son might hear something at the end of this week.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bann said:


> It's the first time I've ever applied. In my 60 years.    I thought you needed to say you're looking for work - that's what I was "told" by someone who has done this before said to do.  Anyhoo, due to the COVID-19 situation, there are a lot of different issues that needed clarifying. Since you don't have to search for work -they've waived that and I only saw later in the 1,000's of pages of information (and I've printed out a crap ton of them. )  Consequently,  I thought I filed my 2nd WEBCERTcorrectly, but I realize I answered two of the questions wrong, and I need to correct.
> 
> I see somewhere in the 1,000's of pages of information that they will call you if they see a descrepancy.  I've tried to be proactive and found an email address - and sent an email. I also tried to call. I finally got thru after an hour of trying once you get thru to the number and select the options to speak to someone - they say if you're calling to speak to someone - try later.
> 
> _sigh_  I know it's a high volume call time, and all that. So I guess I just wait. Do they call you?



Just fill it out and wait. That's all you can do. You'll hear back. Took my wife something like 2 weeks. She's getting the max allowed but even wiuth the additional $600/wk it's a big dent in our income. 

FYI, the unemployment website says you don't need to search for work if laid off due to COVID-19.


> *COVID-19 WORK SEARCH EXEMPTION INFORMATION*
> 
> Due to the state of emergency proclaimed by the Governor of Maryland, and the labor conditions across the state of Maryland, the Secretary of the Maryland Department of Labor (Labor) has ordered, effective March 20th, 2020, a temporary exemption from the work search requirement for individuals receiving unemployment insurance benefits.
> 
> Labor will exempt all current and new unemployment insurance benefit recipients from the requirement to actively seek work for a ten (10) week period. The temporary exemption from the work search requirement will begin the week ending on March 21st, 2020. However, recipients still need to continue to file their weekly certifications, either through the online Weekly Claim Certification or by calling 410-949-0022.
> 
> Claimants who are selected to participate in a federally-required reemployment workshop during this period will be required to complete a one-on-one telephone session with a reemployment facilitator. However, claimants will not be required to complete the activities detailed in the their Individual Reemployment Plan (IRP) until the state of emergency has been lifted.
> 
> Despite the order exempting claimants from completing the work search each week, YOU MUST STILL FILE A WEEKLY CLAIM CERTIFICATION in order to receive benefit payments. You may file your weekly claim certification by Internet or telephone. Each weekly claim certification covers a one-week period. When you file your certification, you will be asked whether you have searched for work. Please respond accurately. Because of the exemption, even if you answer “No,” you will still receive your benefits.
> 
> If you have questions about filing your weekly claim, please visit our Weekly Claim Certification frequently asked questions.
> 
> We strongly encourage you to complete Reemployment Activities that you can perform virtually at the Maryland Workforce Exchange. By completing these activities, you can maintain and increase your skills and training and position yourself to be hired quickly when the labor market stabilizes.
> 
> For more information about the exemption from the work search requirements and a list of virtual Reemployment Activities, please visit the Work Search Exemption frequently asked questions page.


https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/unemployment.shtml


----------



## awpitt

Chris0nllyn said:


> Just fill it out and wait. That's all you can do. You'll hear back. Took my wife something like 2 weeks. She's getting the max allowed but even wiuth the additional $600/wk it's a big dent in our income.
> 
> FYI, the unemployment website says you don't need to search for work if laid off due to COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/unemployment.shtml



I know the Website say you don't have to submitted work search contacts if it because of COVID-19 but there was no place in the actual application for my son to actually specify that his place of work shut down because of COVID-19.  So how will MD DLLR know that's the reason for the furlough?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

awpitt said:


> I know the Website say you don't have to submitted work search contacts if it because of COVID-19 but there was no place in the actual application for my son to actually specify that his place of work shut down because of COVID-19.  So how will MD DLLR know that's the reason for the furlough?



They don't know. They likely won't know. Just click "No", he hasn't looked for work. He can do that for 10 weeks and they essentially won't ask any questions for those 10 weeks. 



> Despite the order exempting claimants from completing the work search each week, YOU MUST STILL FILE A WEEKLY CLAIM CERTIFICATION in order to receive benefit payments. You may file your weekly claim certification by Internet or telephone. Each weekly claim certification covers a one-week period. When you file your certification, you will be asked whether you have searched for work. Please respond accurately. Because of the exemption, even if you answer “No,” you will still receive your benefits.


----------



## Bann

Chris0nllyn said:


> Just fill it out and wait. That's all you can do. You'll hear back. Took my wife something like 2 weeks. She's getting the max allowed but even wiuth the additional $600/wk it's a big dent in our income.
> 
> FYI, the unemployment website says you don't need to search for work if laid off due to COVID-19.
> 
> https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/unemployment.shtml


yes, thanks - I knew most of that. I just had the question abt that stuoid yes/no Webcert.

I prepared myself for if I ever lost a job because I'm the primary caretaker in this house.  So, I'm not hurting , yet.  I do want my money don't make any mistake about that!  

I'm more or less reporting my circumstances so others can compare theirs to it.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bann said:


> yes, thanks - I knew most of that. I just had the question abt that stuoid yes/no Webcert.
> 
> I prepared myself for if I ever lost a job because I'm the primary caretaker in this house.  So, I'm not hurting , yet.  I do want my money don't make any mistake about that!
> 
> I'm more or less reporting my circumstances so others can compare theirs to it.



I hear ya. This is a first for my wife also. It's better than nothing and quite frankly this is what UE should be for.

Best of luck with everything and stay safe!


----------



## Bann

Chris0nllyn said:


> I hear ya. This is a first for my wife also. *It's better than nothing and quite frankly this is what UE should be for.*
> 
> Best of luck with everything and stay safe!



Exactly!   

Thank you - and you as well!


----------



## vraiblonde

So my mail service sent me a notice that I had something from Maryland Labor.  YAY!  It has to be my debit card!

Nope.  It was my notice of eligibility and wage statement.   

So anyway, still waiting for the debit card...


----------



## awpitt

vraiblonde said:


> So my mail service sent me a notice that I had something from Maryland Labor.  YAY!  It has to be my debit card!
> 
> Nope.  It was my notice of eligibility and wage statement.
> 
> So anyway, still waiting for the debit card...



Well, I'm glad to hear that you're going to have that resource available for you.  I wasn't sure how people in your type of situation would be treated.   Just glad to hear it's on its way.   My son got an email saying that his BoA card was charged up with the first week's payment but the card hasn't come yet.


----------



## vraiblonde

awpitt said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear that you're going to have that resource available for you.  I wasn't sure how people in your type of situation would be treated.   Just glad to hear it's on its way.   My son got an email saying that his BoA card was charged up with the first week's payment but the card hasn't come yet.



I am fortunate that I can live on savings for a few months.  My concern is for those who don't make a lot of money, live paycheck to paycheck, and are now suddenly unemployed with no relief in sight.  They can't wait a month or more to feed their kids and pay their electric bill.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Heads up, another $600 per week is coming out, starting this Friday, for some folks and benefits under CARES Acts gets extended another 13 weeks (max 39 weeks now)



> *On Friday, April 24, Labor will be launching a new, one-stop unemployment insurance application to allow Marylanders to file claims for all unemployment programs entirely online. This includes the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program, the Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation program, and those who were previously required to file by phone like federal employees, members of the military, individuals who have worked in multiple states, and those who have worked for more than 3 employers in the last 18 months.*





> *Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA)*
> 
> 
> Individuals who are not usually eligible for regular UI and who cannot work due to COVID-19 are eligible for a maximum of 39 weeks of benefits, which includes $600 Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation (FPUC).
> Effective January 27, 2020 through Dec. 31, 2020.
> *Starting Friday, April 24, those who are self-employed, independent contractors, gig workers, or have insufficient work history will be able to apply online. To receive an e-mail with additional information and instructions once the new application is ready, please sign up here.*





> *Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation (FPUC)*
> 
> 
> $600 per week on top of current regular UI benefits.
> Effective March 29, 2020 through July 31, 2020.
> *Starting Friday, April 17, everyone eligible for benefits ending the week of April 4 will begin receiving an additional $600 per week as part of the Federal Pandemic Unemployment Compensation program on top of current regular benefits. Marylanders will begin to see the increase in their next regularly scheduled payment.*





> *Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation (PEUC)*
> 
> 
> 13 additional weeks of UI benefits, plus $600 FPUC.
> Effective March 29, 2020 through Dec. 31, 2020.
> *Starting Friday, April 24, new claimants and those who are already receiving benefits will automatically receive an additional 13 weeks of benefits under the CARES Act. Current eligible claimants do not need to take any additional steps to receive these extended benefits. Labor will be directly contacting claimants who have recently exhausted their benefits, so they can reapply for the additional 13 weeks.*


http://www.labor.maryland.gov/employment/unemployment.shtml


----------



## vraiblonde

None of that does us any good if we don't get our debit cards.


----------



## awpitt

vraiblonde said:


> I am fortunate that I can live on savings for a few months.  My concern is for those who don't make a lot of money, live paycheck to paycheck, and are now suddenly unemployed with no relief in sight.  They can't wait a month or more to feed their kids and pay their electric bill.



Yes.  Very true.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> So my mail service sent me a notice that I had something from Maryland Labor.  YAY!  It has to be my debit card!
> 
> Nope.  It was my notice of eligibility and wage statement.
> 
> So anyway, still waiting for the debit card...



All the mail is screwed up!  I got a letter on Saturday 4/18 that was dated 3/30 instructing me to make sure I started filing my WEBCERTS.  Which I was doing.   

This is so damn annoying.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear that you're going to have that resource available for you.  I wasn't sure how people in your type of situation would be treated.   Just glad to hear it's on its way.   My son got an email saying that his BoA card was charged up with the first week's payment but the card hasn't come yet.




When did he file?


----------



## Bann

Chris0nllyn said:


> Heads up, another $600 per week is coming out, starting this Friday, for some folks and benefits under CARES Acts gets extended another 13 weeks (max 39 weeks now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.labor.maryland.gov/employment/unemployment.shtml


I sure as heck hope those of us who have been waiting almost a month will get ours before they go adding other people.  I swear.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bann said:


> I sure as heck hope those of us who have been waiting almost a month will get ours before they go adding other people.  I swear.


 The plus side, when you do get it, it's retroactive so you should have a nice balance when you do get it. I think my wife had something like $4k in hers.


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> When did he file?




His furlough started on Apr 2nd.   He did his initial filing on Apr 8th.   He got BoA card charging notices for the week of April 5 - 11 which showed only the $600 federal money.   Last night, he got BoA card charging notices for the week of April 12 - 18 which showed the $600 federal money plus the regular MD money (for both weeks).   Still hasn't received the actual BoA card though.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> Hos furlough started on Apr 2nd.   He did his initial filing on Apr 8th.   He got BoA card charging notices for the week of April 5 - 11 which showed only the $600 federal money.   Last night, he got BoA card charging notices for the week of April 12 - 18 which showed the $600 federal money plus the regular MD money (for both weeks).   Still hasn't received the actually BoA card though.


Wow.  

I applied the same day I was furloughed.  3/24.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> His furlough started on Apr 2nd.   He did his initial filing on Apr 8th.   He got BoA card charging notices for the week of April 5 - 11 which showed only the $600 federal money.   Last night, he got BoA card charging notices for the week of April 12 - 18 which showed the $600 federal money plus the regular MD money (for both weeks).   Still hasn't received the actual BoA card though.





Bann said:


> Wow.
> 
> I applied the same day I was furloughed.  3/24.




There is nothing on my WEBCERT page STILL, as of this morning. No email notices, no USPS mail - nothing.  There is no order to any of this.


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> Wow.
> 
> I applied the same day I was furloughed.  3/24.




Oh wow.   I guess BoA got slammed and is back logged on printing debit cards.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> Oh wow.   I guess BoA got slammed and is back logged on printing debit cards.



DLLR has to approve it all first!  I haven't even gotten notice that I'm being paid!


----------



## frequentflier

I have received paperwork on two employees, but not the third that applied. Two that I know of are receiving the "card" but I am unsure of the third. They all applied around March 24.


----------



## Bann

And you can't get through to the phone numbers.  Some people are reporting on the DLLR FB page that they tried 3 hours and finally got through.  

Uh - I'm not doing that!   I'm not going to just hit redial after redial (and each time have to hit the speaker button, too).

Crazy.


----------



## Bann

frequentflier said:


> I have received paperwork on two employees, but not the third that applied. Two that I know of are receiving the "card" but I am unsure of the third. They all applied around March 24.



My employer had received the paperwork, too.   Well, I think she meant all of us. She most likely would have mentioned it if she had NOT gotten mine, I'm sure. 

I try those phone numbers "assigned to my area" and I get the "fast busy" signal.   On both the regular number and the toll free number.  I have no idea if that means it's working or just the system is overloaded.  

It's irritating!  If I need to take action on something - to correct it, etc. - I can't get through to find out what, if anything I need to do.   Which could well delay everything even further.


----------



## awpitt

Update:  My son got his BoA card in the mail today.  The return address says MD DLLR but it came from Gray, TN.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> Update:  My son got his BoA card in the mail today.  The return address says MD DLLR but it came from Gray, TN.



With all the notes and links to info they have - I did see that, as well.  

Still no moolah or anything though. My employer hasn't received anything indicated I was not going to be accepted, etc.  

This is plain stupid, really.  Unfair that some people are getting theirs ahead of others in the queue.  Leave it to government to totally screw things up.


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> With all the notes and links to info they have - I did see that, as well.
> 
> Still no moolah or anything though. My employer hasn't received anything indicated I was not going to be accepted, etc.
> 
> This is plain stupid, really.  Unfair that some people are getting theirs ahead of others in the queue.  Leave it to government to totally screw things up.



I have no clue as to why my son's turnaround time was so quick. He did the online app. Based on what I've been hearing,  I was expecting a much longer wait.  I really hope your situation gets squared away so you can get your money soon.  Hang in there.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> I have no clue as to why my son's turnaround time was so quick. He did the online app. Based on what I've been hearing,  I was expecting a much longer wait.  I really hope your situation gets squared away so you can get your money soon.  Hang in there.


Thanks.  Yep - it was all online! 

I am lucky that I planned ahead and I can still pay my mortgage and utilities, and we won't starve.  It's just aggravating because IF there is something "wrong" I wouldn't know it - because I can't call in to check, nor email or get through in any way.

I actually DID waste time today calling in this morning.   I tried several numbers, also. I got through on the Toll Free number.  EUREKA!  I listened for a minute (literally, as I TIMED IT!)as it gave me all this information and choices and then pressed #1. Listened for another minute and pressed #1 again.  Then I listened for another minute and it said "if you're trying to reach a representative...please call back later."   WTAF.


----------



## stgislander

This thread has been helpful, thanks.  I applied for benefits last night.  About the only question I was confused on was what was my expected return to work dates.  I was thinking how the hell do I know.  I could be tomorrow if money came in to the company.  I just picked a random date.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> About the only question I was confused on was what was my expected return to work dates.




I think if it is less than 10 weeks you do not have to do the week job searches


----------



## Bann

Just an update - nothing on the DLLR Webcert page today, either.

No USPS mail.  No emails.  No phone calls.


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> Just an update - nothing on the DLLR Webcert page today, either.
> 
> No USPS mail.  No emails.  No phone calls.




Hang in there.   You might want to try sending emails to your State Senator and Delegate.   I realize it's a long shot but I've gone that route in the past on another issue and it was resolved within a week.  Just a thought.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Just an update - nothing on the DLLR Webcert page today, either.
> 
> No USPS mail.  No emails.  No phone calls.



This is why I didn't have them take out taxes - just one more thing to gum up the works.

I have another piece of mail from MDUI on the way, so hopefully it's my card.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> Hang in there.   You might want to try sending emails to your State Senator and Delegate.   I realize it's a long shot but I've gone that route in the past on another issue and it was resolved within a week.  Just a thought.


 

Mark Fisher is my delegate and he and I are well acquainted for various advocacy issues I've been involved in.   I haven't contacted him YET, but I'm about to.  Just to shed light on it.  I've also just emailed another group I'm in that supports local GOP candidates in Calvert County.  I emailed them just this morning. NOT to "get my money" - but to let them know that yet ANOTHER state government agency in Maryland sucks.  It's crazy that the state department that taxes can deduct the money I OWE them for state taxes, but the department that pays out UI can't even answer emails and phone calls.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Bann said:


> Mark Fisher is my delegate and he and I are well acquainted for various advocacy issues I've been involved in.   I haven't contacted him YET, but I'm about to.  Just to shed light on it.  I've also just emailed another group I'm in that supports local GOP candidates in Calvert County.  I emailed them just this morning. NOT to "get my money" - but to let them know that yet ANOTHER state government agency in Maryland sucks.  It's crazy that the state department that taxes can deduct the money I OWE them for state taxes, but the department that pays out UI can't even answer emails and phone calls.



You need to be calling all day, every day. As much as possible. It's frustrating and know that you are not the only one with issues, but it's still not showing by now I'd be calling. Have you tried emailing? 

Calling whiny-boy Fisher won't get you anywhere. He has no pull and can't do jack about DLLR's processing.


----------



## somdadmin

For those seeking more info on the debit card:



			https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/uidebitbrochure.pdf
		


Bank of America


----------



## stgislander

somdadmin said:


> For those seeking more info on the debit card:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/uidebitbrochure.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Bank of America


Good info, thanks.  I like that there is a way to setup direct deposit instead of using the debit card.


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> Good info, thanks.  I like that there is a way to setup direct deposit instead of using the debit card.



You can also transfer the balance of your debit card to your regular bank account, which is what I intend to do.


----------



## vraiblonde

somdadmin said:


> For those seeking more info on the debit card:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/uidebitbrochure.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Bank of America



On another note, the people who make these pdf docs need me to come train them.  Why wouldn't those URLs be links???

I get equally frustrated when I see government entities that don't know how to use social media.  Talking to you, St. Mary's County.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> You can also transfer the balance of your debit card to your regular bank account, which is what I intend to do.


Yep and it can be set up to automatically transfer when money arrives in your UE account. Takes about 1-2 business days but works well.



vraiblonde said:


> Why wouldn't those URLs be links???



They are.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> They are.



Not on my computer they're not.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> Not on my computer they're not.



Perhaps they shouldn't come to you for help then.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> Perhaps they shouldn't come to you for help then.



Chris, when I hover over the URLs in that pdf, they do not indicate they are linked.  When I click on them, nothing happens.  My cursor does not change from text mode to click mode.

Tell me, oh wise one, what that indicates to you?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> Chris, when I hover over the URLs in that pdf, they do not indicate they are linked.  When I click on them, nothing happens.  My cursor does not change from text mode to click mode.
> 
> Tell me, oh wise one, what that indicates to you?



And I'm telling you that the complete opposite happens on my computer. They are links and they do take me to their linked page when clicked.

That indicates that something is wrong on your end and that they should not come to you for help.


----------



## Bann

Chris0nllyn said:


> You need to be calling all day, every day. As much as possible. It's frustrating and know that you are not the only one with issues, but it's still not showing by now I'd be calling. Have you tried emailing?
> 
> Calling whiny-boy Fisher won't get you anywhere. He has no pull and can't do jack about DLLR's processing.


#1- I don't have all day everyday to be sitting on the phone trying to get throug, and. I have actually emailed two or three times. 

#2 -I'm doing some very productive activities while I am furloughed, which require my attention and involvement. I'm not getting paid to do them. Call them enrichment endeavors for my current career.

#3- I'm not going to entertain any comments such as those on a public forum about Mark Fisher. I don't know who you are in real life, nor do you have any inkling about me in real life.  Suffice to say that he's already on this. 

To be totally fair - no one wants him to find out "why they're not getting paid."  I personally advocate for quite a few different types of causes in my community. One of my major concerns is that the state agency involved in taxation can act within one business day to remove money from my bank account - but the one agency that's in charge of compensating people for their unemployment - which is supposed to be what unemployment insurance is about -hasn't even been able to return a phone call or an email, much less answer a goddamned phone. 

That should bother every citizen in the state, because those people work for us!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chris0nllyn said:


> And I'm telling you that the complete opposite happens on my computer. They are links and they do take me to their linked page when clicked.
> 
> That indicates that something is wrong on your end and that they should not come to you for help.
> 
> View attachment 147592



No, it indicates that my virus protection is doing its thing, but it doesn't block links in any of the dozens of pdfs I work with every day, which means it's something in the doc itself that's triggering the block.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

vraiblonde said:


> No, it indicates that my virus protection is doing its thing, but it doesn't block links in any of the dozens of pdfs I work with every day, which means it's something in the doc itself that's triggering the block.



Are you using Adobe? If so it's a preference setting. 
https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/allow-or-block-links-internet.html 

I'm running Adobe, a VPN, and virus protection and can see the links. 



Bann said:


> #1- I don't have all day everyday to be sitting on the phone trying to get throug, and. I have actually emailed two or three times.
> 
> #2 -I'm doing some very productive activities while I am furloughed, which require my attention and involvement. I'm not getting paid to do them. Call them enrichment endeavors for my current career.
> 
> #3- I'm not going to entertain any comments such as those on a public forum about Mark Fisher. I don't know who you are in real life, nor do you have any inkling about me in real life.  Suffice to say that he's already on this.
> 
> To be totally fair - no one wants him to find out "why they're not getting paid."  I personally advocate for quite a few different types of causes in my community. One of my major concerns is that the state agency involved in taxation can act within one business day to remove money from my bank account - but the one agency that's in charge of compensating people for their unemployment - which is supposed to be what unemployment insurance is about -hasn't even been able to return a phone call or an email, much less answer a goddamned phone.
> 
> That should bother every citizen in the state, because those people work for us!



I understand you don't and wasn't implying you're sitting on your ass all day with nothing to do. Personally, if I was owed what is likely a few thousand dollars, I'd find the time, but I'm the same guy that'll sit on the phone for hours to get Comcast to knock $40 off my bill. 

There were over 47,500 UE claims in MD last week alone. With hundreds of thousands of cases to work through, it's going to take time, but since you are not seeing basic information at this point, I wonder if something didn't process correctly and you'd never know.


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> Good info, thanks.  I like that there is a way to setup direct deposit instead of using the debit card.



DO you have that info?  It sure would be nice to set that up.   None of the info my son has gotten said anything about direct deposit.


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> Good info, thanks.  I like that there is a way to setup direct deposit instead of using the debit card.



Never mind.   I just saw the direct deposit info.


----------



## awpitt

vraiblonde said:


> No, it indicates that my virus protection is doing its thing, but it doesn't block links in any of the dozens of pdfs I work with every day, which means it's something in the doc itself that's triggering the block.



The URLs in the PDF show up as links for me.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> Chris, when I hover over the URLs in that pdf, they do not indicate they are linked.  When I click on them, nothing happens.  My cursor does not change from text mode to click mode.
> 
> Tell me, oh wise one, what that indicates to you?


I suspect that it is your browser that is the problem. Firefox - not recognized as a link; Edge - recognizes the link and is functional.


----------



## Bann

Chris0nllyn said:


> Are you using Adobe? If so it's a preference setting.
> https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/using/allow-or-block-links-internet.html
> 
> I'm running Adobe, a VPN, and virus protection and can see the links.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you don't and wasn't implying you're sitting on your ass all day with nothing to do. Personally, if I was owed what is likely a few thousand dollars, I'd find the time, but I'm the same guy that'll sit on the phone for hours to get Comcast to knock $40 off my bill.
> 
> There were over 47,500 UE claims in MD last week alone. With hundreds of thousands of cases to work through, it's going to take time, but since you are not seeing basic information at this point, I wonder if something didn't process correctly and you'd never know.


I can't get through and don't have time to dial a number all day, no matter how much money it is. I understand how many there are, but other states are processing theirs because my niece lives in Florida and hers was processed within two weeks and she was laid off two weeks after I was. 

My main point is that I shouldn't have to sit on the phone for hours to get through.  I completely understand that something is holding up my process.  If I could get a hold of somebody I would be able to find out what that something is.


----------



## mitzi

Are you still able to file your webcert every other week?


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Are you still able to file your webcert every other week?


I file mine every week.


----------



## awpitt

mitzi said:


> Are you still able to file your webcert every other week?



My son files every week as well.


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> I file mine every week.



That means your case is open. You wouldn't be able to file the webcert if your case wasn't open and pending. I've been thru this awhile back. It took over 5 weeks and they weren't overloaded as bad as they are now.


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> That means your case is open. You wouldn't be able to file the webcert if your case wasn't open and pending. I've been thru this awhile back. It took over 5 weeks and they weren't overloaded as bad as they are now.


Thanks for that information, Mitzi, I didn't know that. 

I also contacted my PREVIOUS employer today (as it has been less than 18 months at my current employer) via email,  and they, too, had filled out the paperwork on my claim that was needed and sent in on 3/30/20. (which is 6 days after I filed and a MONDAY, no less.)  They were kind enough to actually get back to me in the same day.  Imagine that.  [/sarcasm]

So, that's 2 employers who were notified and REQUIRED BY LAW to provide DLLR the informatioin being requested and they were able to turn that paperwork around and send it back in to DLLR in less than a week.

Everything has stalled after that.


----------



## Bann

So, new information!  


I usually check DLLR's website everyday when I get up to see if there is any activity.  (because the website only updates once a day and processes only overnight on weekdays)



In an effort to allow more people to apply, to make things more efficient, - they came up with this:






Good move finally!    But Im apparently too early.  I have to wait until 7am to even check anything.


----------



## Bann

Here's the URL to the page explaining the "one-stop" Application Information Portal:









						New One-Stop Unemployment Insurance Application Launching Tomorrow on Friday April 24 - News - Department of Labor
					

Marylanders Can File Claims for Regular Benefits and CARES Act Benefits Entirely Online




					www.labor.maryland.gov


----------



## Bann

This most likely applies to those of us who have already applied and can't get any information:



> After submitting a claim using the new online application, claimants will have access to a portal where they will receive notices and alerts, including notifications regarding any missing documentation. Claimants can also select their preferred method of communication, including e-mail, text message, or postal mail. No matter what preference they select, all communications will be available in their portal, which will cut down on wait times for Marylanders to receive information about their claim.
> 
> After reviewing a claimant’s application and supporting documentation, DUI will notify a claimant of their eligibility through the portal and their preferred method of communication. If they are denied or found ineligible for benefits, they will receive instructions on how to protest or appeal the determination.


----------



## Bann

So I got through to the Portal - I registered to use it and I have seen all the information they have on me.  Their "main page" /dashboard is great looking.

It's slow - but I know that is to be expected. I got through initially within a few minutes, and signed up, etc.  

Everything that is "clickable" on the LEFT SIDE of the portal gives me an internal error.  So I have not been able to change my payment method or my "preferred" method for contacting me (I wanted to choose text msg).

I'll get some screen shots and post after I block out certain info first.   As the left side is not working, I can't find out what if anything is actually paid out.  Looks like it isn't, yet.


----------



## Bann

It looks like the Portal has now become overloaded.    I got kicked out while I was in it exploring the various links.  And now I can't get back in.  

Here's the one screen shot I was able to capture before getting kicked out   - I was trying to see what the payment information was - and there is none, according to the info on the left.  (NONE of the other links worked, as I was getting the internal server errors)


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> Here's the URL to the page explaining the "one-stop" Application Information Portal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New One-Stop Unemployment Insurance Application Launching Tomorrow on Friday April 24 - News - Department of Labor
> 
> 
> Marylanders Can File Claims for Regular Benefits and CARES Act Benefits Entirely Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.labor.maryland.gov



In one of Hogan's press conferences (maybe 2 weeks ago or so), he addressed the issues people were having with Unemployment. He said it was unacceptable and it would be improved. This must be it.


----------



## NBF

mitzi said:


> In one of Hogan's press conferences (maybe 2 weeks ago or so), he addressed the issues people were having with Unemployment. He said it was unacceptable and it would be improved. This must be it.



Us Poor Marylanders are BREAKING THE INTERNET!


----------



## NBF




----------



## Bann

NBF said:


> Us Poor Marylanders are BREAKING THE INTERNET!
> 
> View attachment 147634




Yeah, I got that later, too.  I was busy all morning and now I'm going to a webinar soon.  At least I did get into the site and got my account registered, etc.  I can check in at any time, now.  

No UPSP mail yet.  I don't know if the mail has been delivered yet, or not. Will have to check again in an hour or so.


----------



## Bann

NBF said:


> ....




At LEAST that is something for people to read, understand, and process, etc.   The other way sucked big time.  NO answers for anyone.  

Maryland was caught behind with this one.


----------



## NBF

Maryland unemployment benefits system was not ready for volume - WTOP News
					

Maryland Gov. Larry Hogan said that he shared the frustration of thousands of people who tried to log on to a new website to help residents file for unemployment insurance but were not able to do so.




					wtop.com


----------



## stgislander

My wife got three pages in this morning before it kicked her off.  The good is it told her she's got until midnight tomorrow to complete her application.


----------



## NBF

Not sure if that is good as if you don't get all of the information in you won't be receiving your due as quickly as you should.  She'll be pushed to the next week or so and then who knows how much longer it will take to be approved.  I was unable to get past the address information as it would not present the fields for them.  Good luck to everyone in this endeavor as I know a lot of you have been waiting for at least over a month or more since this Panda and the quarantine started!


----------



## Bann

So I have a few screen shots of the Dashboard/Portal.  

There's nothing that shows me WHEN the payments are going to start, but it sure looks like it is all good to go. I have no messages waiting, no "action items" to do, so they're not trying to contact me for anything.  I did see that my tax information was not set to match what I sent in -so in case they are waiting on that to arrive (maybe it got lost in the mail or is somewhere on some clerk's desk at MD UI) I went in and matched it to reflect the paperwork I sent in and saved it. I also changed my "communication preferences" to TEXT message.


----------



## NBF

Well, was able to finally re-enter the site and am at the last page where I "sign" and hit "NEXT", but it has been spinning for about five minutes thinking and not doing anything else.  Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## Bann

The system is VERY slow.  For every screen shot I was able to get, I'm sure I waited at least 5 mins for a page to load. I started this about 8 pm - exploring around the site.


----------



## NBF

It's been spinning on what I believe is the certification page for 15-20 minutes now...Unbelievable guys.  I'm really surprised that I've gotten this far in the process.  Hope better for you guys out there.  Let us know what you've experienced.


----------



## Bann

NBF said:


> It's been spinning on what I believe is the certification page for 15-20 minutes now...Unbelievable guys.  I'm really surprised that I've gotten this far in the process.  Hope better for you guys out there.  Let us know what you've experienced.



End it and go back in. that's probably all you can do. 

Good luck.  I know how frustrating it is.


----------



## NBF

Surprising that no one else has been on here talking about their experience with BEACON.  Been a shipwreck thus far...


----------



## Bann

NBF said:


> Surprising that no one else has been on here talking about their experience with BEACON.  Been a shipwreck thus far...




They're busy.  Will probably be back tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## NBF

Well, the site is still broken...no matter what you do you can't access your incomplete record or "Login to my Account".  When you select "Complete an Unfinished Claim Application" it prompts you to enter your username and password but then says, "Claimant with given Username already registered".  So, it treats your login as though you're trying to register.  It's broke folks and it's almost 01:32 hours on 04.25.2020...


----------



## stgislander

Wife is in it right now.  We were up until after 1am just getting to the final page.  Got there and it wouldn't let her go any farther.  She's finally got back to the final page this morning after stepping through all the previous pages hoping that the system will accept it this time.


----------



## NBF

Thanks for the input!  Ok. I was up throughout the night trying to get in. It felt obvious to me that even though the vendor was supposed to be monitoring the site that it wasn’t. Around 0700 or so I was finally allowed into a new login page that allowed me to finally provide the required data. Without a doubt, it was much better than yesterday. Here’s the “new” login page:  





__





						Login Page
					





					beacon.labor.maryland.gov
				




Let us know how you do and pass on any learned tips if you would.


----------



## stgislander

NBF said:


> Thanks for the input!  Ok. I was up throughout the night trying to get in. It felt obvious to me that even though the vendor was supposed to be monitoring the site that it wasn’t. Around 0700 or so I was finally allowed into a new login page that allowed me to finally provide the required data. Without a doubt, it was much better than yesterday. Here’s the “new” login page:
> 
> 
> 
> Login Page
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you do and pass on any learned tips if you would.


Okay, that's very interesting.  My wife never saw that login before.  We logged on and there was all of her information she entered.  Obviously, the application system took her information.  Now she has to upload her 1099 from last year, and something called SSA Record Verification.


----------



## stgislander

For those of us applying through the regular UI system, is there anyway to check the status of our application online or do we have to wait for the letter in the mail?


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> For those of us applying through the regular UI system, is there anyway to check the status of our application online or do we have to wait for the letter in the mail?


I'm going to reply, but I filed before this new system, so I'm not sure of that answer.

I am going to guess there will be a letter. But make sure through that portal that they have all your information correct.  

I have no idea how I will file the WEBCERT tomorrow. The old link is brokey.  Maybe there will be an "action item" waiting for me in the morning!    (I file every Sunday!)   

Also - I can't figure out what this means since I have not received one thing in the mail to let me know I'm getting a debit card, etc  It looks like it means that my first payment is available.  I'd like to know where.


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


> Also - I can't figure out what this means since I have not received one thing in the mail to let me know I'm getting a debit card, etc  It looks like it means that my first payment is available.  I'd like to know where.


Maybe they sent it to me by accident.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> I'm going to reply, but I filed before this new system, so I'm not sure of that answer.
> 
> I am going to guess there will be a letter. But make sure through that portal that they have all your information correct.
> 
> I have no idea how I will file the WEBCERT tomorrow. The old link is brokey.  Maybe there will be an "action item" waiting for me in the morning!    (I file every Sunday!)
> 
> Also - I can't figure out what this means since I have not received one thing in the mail to let me know I'm getting a debit card, etc  It looks like it means that my first payment is available.  I'd like to know where.
> View attachment 147668


I don't think I can use this login then.  When I filed using the NetClaims application, there was no username and password creation that I remember.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> I don't think I can use this login then.  When I filed using the NetClaims application, there was no username and password creation that I remember.



When you first go to the BEACON site, which I think is the ONLY site now, you will see choices offered to you. If you've already filed your cliam (Like I had) you need to activate your account.  See below.  (and the post that NBR posted above)

















						Unemployment Insurance Questions
					

So I got through to the Portal - I registered to use it and I have seen all the information they have on me.  Their "main page" /dashboard is great looking.  It's slow - but I know that is to be expected. I got through initially within a few minutes, and signed up, etc.    Everything that is...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> When you first go to the BEACON site, which I think is the ONLY site now, you will see choices offered to you. If you've already filed your cliam (Like I had) you need to activate your account.  See below.  (and the post that NBR posted above)
> 
> 
> View attachment 147672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment Insurance Questions
> 
> 
> So I got through to the Portal - I registered to use it and I have seen all the information they have on me.  Their "main page" /dashboard is great looking.  It's slow - but I know that is to be expected. I got through initially within a few minutes, and signed up, etc.    Everything that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com


Thanks Bann.  Now all I need to do is to get it to accept a username.


----------



## stgislander

stgislander said:


> Thanks Bann.  Now all I need to do is to get it to accept a username.


Got it.  I had to put numbers in my username.  My dashboard says no open action items and no upcomming interviews or hearings so I guess that's good.


----------



## stgislander

stgislander said:


> Now she has to upload her 1099 from last year, and something called SSA Record Verification.


If anyone knows what DOL wants for SSA Record Verification, let me know.  I'm not finding it anywhere.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> If anyone knows what DOL wants for SSA Record Verification, let me know.  I'm not finding it anywhere.


@stgislander - is she receiving Social Security benefits?  I Googled that and I can't find anything for it.

Or is this a proof of her contributing to her Social Security because she is an Independent Contractor?  (1099)


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> @stgislander - is she receiving Social Security benefits?  I Googled that and I can't find anything for it.
> 
> Or is this a proof of her contributing to her Social Security because she is an Independent Contractor?  (1099)


She is not receiving any SS benefits.

I mean it could be her 1099, but then I'm guessing she'd need to upload her 1099 again as her PUA - Proof of Employment and Wages.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> She is not receiving any SS benefits.
> 
> I mean it could be her 1099, but then I'm guessing she'd need to upload her 1099 again as her PUA - Proof of Employment and Wages.


What I mean is, as an Independent Contractor, you have to pay your own social security. (well, I seem to recall that it used to be that way when I sold Home Interiors years ago!) Maybe the SSA Verification is some sort of proof of that?


----------



## NBF

Guys, I just logged into BEACON via the website I provided you guys earlier:



			Login Page
		


I'm thinking the SSA Verification is a letter that you can obtain from the following website:





__





						ROME Survey Page | SSA
					






					www.ssa.gov
				









I sent that and my SSA Benefits Estimate - just in case.

When you select Get a Benefit Verification Letter you can Print Now and Save as a PDF and then upload by just clicking on the file and dropping it into the UPLOAD section in BEACON.  But make sure you hit SUBMIT after it's uploaded.


----------



## NBF

Bann said:


> When you first go to the BEACON site, which I think is the ONLY site now, you will see choices offered to you. If you've already filed your cliam (Like I had) you need to activate your account.  See below.  (and the post that NBR posted above)
> 
> 
> View attachment 147672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unemployment Insurance Questions
> 
> 
> So I got through to the Portal - I registered to use it and I have seen all the information they have on me.  Their "main page" /dashboard is great looking.  It's slow - but I know that is to be expected. I got through initially within a few minutes, and signed up, etc.    Everything that is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com



I thought BEACON was only for SELF-EMPLOYED, GIGS, ETC?  I thought this was only built for US PEOPLE...


----------



## NBF

Bann said:


> I'm going to reply, but I filed before this new system, so I'm not sure of that answer.
> 
> I am going to guess there will be a letter. But make sure through that portal that they have all your information correct.
> 
> I have no idea how I will file the WEBCERT tomorrow. The old link is brokey.  Maybe there will be an "action item" waiting for me in the morning!    (I file every Sunday!)
> 
> Also - I can't figure out what this means since I have not received one thing in the mail to let me know I'm getting a debit card, etc  It looks like it means that my first payment is available.  I'd like to know where.
> View attachment 147668




I've seen that the extra PEU $600 will be loaded onto the BOA Debit card along with your regular UEI payments.  I read on BEACON that you can choose to have the amounts transferred to your personal bank account if you wish.  But, you have to wait until you get your BOA Debit card so you can Activate the card and set up an account with BOA?


----------



## NBF

I wanted to ask those SELF-EMPLOYED, INDEPENDENT KTRS, GIG COOL KATS if they got this initial amount assigned to them:

$176.00

I am hoping this is just a "dummy" figure and after our earnings are reviewed that it goes up...guess in some cases it could go down?

Let us out here know what your initial magical number is...

Thank you...


----------



## stgislander

NBF said:


> I wanted to ask those SELF-EMPLOYED, INDEPENDENT KTRS, GIG COOL KATS if they got this initial amount assigned to them:
> 
> $176.00
> 
> I am hoping this is just a "dummy" figure and after our earnings are reviewed that it goes up...guess in some cases it could go down?
> 
> Let us out here know what your initial magical number is...
> 
> Thank you...


$176 is the weekly amount assigned to my wife.


----------



## stgislander

NBF said:


> Guys, I just logged into BEACON via the website I provided you guys earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> Login Page
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the SSA Verification is a letter that you can obtain from the following website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROME Survey Page | SSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ssa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147681
> 
> 
> I sent that and my SSA Benefits Estimate - just in case.
> 
> When you select Get a Benefit Verification Letter you can Print Now and Save as a PDF and then upload by just clicking on the file and dropping it into the UPLOAD section in BEACON.  But make sure you hit SUBMIT after it's uploaded.
> 
> View attachment 147683


Thanks.  That makes sense.  I'll have her request that letter.


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> What I mean is, as an Independent Contractor, you have to pay your own social security. (well, I seem to recall that it used to be that way when I sold Home Interiors years ago!) Maybe the SSA Verification is some sort of proof of that?


I'm sure she does, but I'm guessing our accountant takes care of that.


----------



## Bann

NBF said:


> I thought BEACON was only for SELF-EMPLOYED, GIGS, ETC?  I thought this was only built for US PEOPLE...




No, I thought that, too. I think they were JUST ADDING ALL THOSE OTHER CATEGORIES at the same time that they were rolling out that new software.   Could be wrong.


----------



## NBF

Guys, gals, do not forget to CERTIFY PERIOD of 04.19.2020 - 04.25.2020.  I just completed my certification.  Good luck everyone and Happy Sunday.


----------



## Grumpy

Sounds like you are late since it's the 26th.


----------



## NBF

I hope not.  New to this UEI stuff.  Don't like it but this PANDA is kicking a lot of people's butt.


----------



## Bann

I've been applying since 3/24 - and weekly on Sunday after the first week.

This morning, I got right in at 7:30 to the new system, and there was an "Action Item" noted for me to take action on - which was the Weekly WEBCERT.  

I ALSO got a TEXT MESSAGE (since I changed my communication preferences the other day) and it told me I had an Action Item.  





(edited that photo - sorry guys!  It posted way larger than I thought it would)


----------



## vraiblonde

stgislander said:


> $176 is the weekly amount assigned to my wife.



But is she going to get the additional $600/wk as well?


----------



## NBF

Bann said:


> I've been applying since 3/24 - and weekly on Sunday after the first week.
> 
> This morning, I got right in at 7:30 to the new system, and there was an "Action Item" noted for me to take action on - which was the Weekly WEBCERT.
> 
> I ALSO got a TEXT MESSAGE (since I changed my communication preferences the other day) and it told me I had an Action Item.
> 
> View attachment 147701
> 
> 
> 
> (edited that photo - sorry guys!  It posted way larger than I thought it would)


Cool Bann!  I’m not losing my mind or senses after all.  Guess I’ll mark in my calendar to do this every Sunday morning. Again I got up early to do this and it went extremely well. Now the wait begins. Guess for those who receive the extra federal $600, they won’t see it paid on the website, but will receive it onto their BOA debit card. So, does anyone know if ALL unemployed Marylanders receive this significant kicker or is it limited to a certain type of unemployed category?


----------



## stgislander

I was able to do my first Weekly WEBCERT this morning as well.  System was SLOW but I got it in.  (Appears to be down at the moment.)

Thanks @Bann for the heads-up about changing communications preferences.  I was able to do that as well this morning.


----------



## Bann

NBF said:


> Cool Bann!  I’m not losing my mind or senses after all.  Guess I’ll mark in my calendar to do this every Sunday morning. Again I got up early to do this and it went extremely well. Now the wait begins. Guess for those who receive the extra federal $600, they won’t see it paid on the website, but will receive it onto their BOA debit card. So, does anyone know if ALL unemployed Marylanders receive this significant kicker or is it limited to a certain type of unemployed category?



Go here and scroll down to the Pandemic Unemployment Assistance section (PUA).


----------



## NBF

NBF said:


> Cool Bann!  I’m not losing my mind or senses after all.  Guess I’ll mark in my calendar to do this every Sunday morning. Again I got up early to do this and it went extremely well. Now the wait begins. Guess for those who receive the extra federal $600, they won’t see it paid on the website, but will receive it onto their BOA debit card. So, does anyone know if ALL unemployed Marylanders receive this significant kicker or is it limited to a certain type of unemployed category?



Ok, did a little research as to what Marylanders will receive the $600 federal kicker on top of their weekly UEI:


1) Who is covered by the new law?





a) The CARES Act creates three new unemployment insurance (UI) programs. These cover individuals:

(1)  who are not eligible for traditional UI benefits including the self-employed, independent contractors, and gig economy workers;
(2)  who are currently receiving regular UI; and,
(3)  who have recently exhausted their regular UI.
2)
How much will I be eligible for?




a) Benefit amounts will be calculated based on the income that you received over the prior 18 months. Those who receive benefits will also receive an additional $600 per week.

3) Are gig workers, freelancers, and independent contractors covered in thebill?
a) Yes. There is a special program which provides benefits to those who are not traditionally eligible for unemployment insurance, which includes gig workers (Uber, Lyft, AirBnB hosts, etc.), freelancers, and independent contractors. This special program expires on December 31, 2020.

I've attached the CARES ACT FAQ to this message for your reading pleasure.

Take care all...


----------



## stgislander

The Beacon site is back up and mucho faster.  The weird thing is it said I had another weekly certification to complete.  I completed that and went back to the dashboard.  Refreshed the page and it said I still had another weekly certification to complete.  So I completed another one.  All the information appeared the same but....  So now I've completed four weekly certifications and it says I still have another one to complete.  I'm guessing that's another system hiccup so I'm just going to leave it alone for a while.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> The Beacon site is back up and mucho faster.  The weird thing is it said I had another weekly certification to complete.  I completed that and went back to the dashboard.  Refreshed the page and it said I still had another weekly certification to complete.  So I completed another one.  All the information appeared the same but....  So now I've completed four weekly certifications and it says I still have another one to complete.  I'm guessing that's another system hiccup so I'm just going to leave it alone for a while.


 
There was a message on the page earlier (about 2pm, I think)  

But it's still there.  



> *We are currently experiencing technical issues with the online BEACON application and have a team of professionals working hard to quickly resolve them. In order to perform this necessary maintenance, our vendor must take the application down for a period of time. We expect to have the application back up early this afternoon. All progress in your application should be retained. When you log into the application again, you may need to cycle through the question pages to return to your place. We apologize for any inconvenience that this may cause.*


----------



## Bann

The latest Tweet:


----------



## vraiblonde

This is so like government to redesign a critical system when it's at peak usage.


----------



## NBF

SOMETHING NEW ON BEACON!


----------



## stgislander

I saw that this morning. 

Oops, I forgot to click the "Leave the line" link.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> This is so like government to redesign a critical system when it's at peak usage.



They just had to implement a major back end upgrade on the "Get Payment" IRS web site to make it actually start functioning for most people.  LOL...


----------



## NBF

Resulting email:

Dear Queue-it User,


This email is your unique ID to the line at Maryland Department of Labor.

You can return to the line and check your status simply by clicking on the link below. You can use this line ID from any computer that you can access your Inbox from.

This is your line ID:

When your turn to enter the website you are waiting in line for is coming up, we will send you a reminder by e-mail. You should return to the line as soon as you receive the reminder, as you will be given a limited time slot to enter the website and start your transaction. If you do not start your transaction within this time limit, you will lose your turn and place in line, and will have to start over.

*IMPORTANT:* Please keep in mind that e-mails may be delayed, moved to your spam folder, or lost due to reasons beyond our control. Queue-it does not guarantee the timely arrival of this e-mail, or your reminder e-mail, to your Inbox. Therefore, we recommend that you check your status in line frequently to avoid losing your chance to enter the website you wanted to visit.


Kind regards,

Queue-it
www.queue-it.com


----------



## Bann

Mother of gawd.  

I'll be lucky to ever see money fronm the state of MD.


----------



## NBF

Guess what?  Of course I miss the email by a few minutes and was unable to enter the site since my 10 minutes had ran out!  If they had the option of sending a text it would be a better way to be notified.


----------



## NBF

Having trouble viewing this email? View it as a Web page. 




 
*Subject: IMPORTANT - Update from the Maryland Department of Labor's Division of Unemployment Insurance*
The Maryland Department of Labor’s Division of Unemployment Insurance sincerely apologizes for the difficulties surrounding applications for unemployment insurance benefits. The launch of the new online BEACON One-Stop application was intended to offer Marylanders the opportunity to quickly and easily file all types of claims and weekly certifications entirely online 24/7. The launch of the site has clearly fallen short. 
We share your frustration, and are committed to ensuring the site is fully functional and operating without capacity delays as quickly as possible. We understand the dire financial situation that many of our Maryland families, friends and neighbors are facing during the COVID-19 pandemic. We do not take this responsibility lightly. 
In order to implement the federal Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security Act (CARES Act) programs in a timely manner, we recently partnered with Sagitec, an outside benefits administration program vendor. If we had attempted to program our older system to accept applications for the CARES Act, it would have taken weeks, if not months. This was not an option. We want to make sure that all eligible Marylanders receive the benefits they need and deserve as soon as possible. 
We were hopeful that our partnership with the vendor would provide rapid solutions. Instead, it has caused a series of challenges for applicants. The vendor’s platform could not sustain the volume of visitors to the site. This was not acceptable, and we are taking immediate actions to fix these problems. 
As a result, we will be taking the application down nightly between the hours of 1:00 a.m. - 3:00 a.m. until the problem is fixed to perform maintenance and resolve any ongoing technical issues. While the website will be unavailable to customers during those early morning hours, this time was selected to impact the fewest number of claimants possible. 
*In order to prevent the overload of the system that users have experienced, we have introduced a virtual waiting line. *By entering this system, you will be able to see how many individuals are waiting for site access, receive an estimated wait time that is constantly updated, and sign-up to receive an email when the system is ready for you to access the platform. This will provide more certainty about when you will receive assistance, but, more importantly, it will help ensure the capacity problems the platform experienced in the past do not reoccur. 
We anticipate that, despite the waiting time, the process of filing your claim and certifications will proceed more smoothly because of the limitation on the number of people able to file at a given time. 
We are also implementing a new gating system to increase the number of customers who are able to complete their filings with minimal hassle and frustration: 

*On Sundays and Mondays, ONLY our customers who are filing weekly claim certifications will be able to file*, in order to ensure that Marylanders can receive their payments timely and when needed. If you are unable to file your weekly claim certification on Sunday or Monday, you are not restricted from filing it on any other day. 
*On Tuesdays through Saturdays, our customers can file new claims as well as complete all other activities. *
The Department of Labor is working around the clock to improve this situation, and we will keep you updated on a regular basis, through e-mail and on Facebook and Twitter. During these trying times, you deserve openness, clarity, and transparency from us, and we will do better.
Sincerely,




Tiffany P. Robinson
Secretary


----------



## NBF

Just sent BEACON an email asking them why they are not using TEXT MESSAGES to notify us of our turn.  I've missed every email from them notifying me that I had to return to BEACON and log-in...We'll see what they say.  Not sure if their technology can handle it or not at this point, but they did give us that choice when asked for our choice of communication!


----------



## stgislander

NBF said:


> Just sent BEACON an email asking them why they are not using TEXT MESSAGES to notify us of our turn.  I've missed every email from them notifying me that I had to return to BEACON and log-in...We'll see what they say.  Not sure if their technology can handle it or not at this point, but they did give us that choice when asked for our choice of communication!


Yeah, the 10 minute heads-up email has been coming in at less than 2 minutes to go.


----------



## awpitt

Just an FYI.  My son got this email today......



> *Subject: Solution to Mistakenly Inactivated Claims Due to New Webcert Questions*
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> We have made several improvements this week to the Beacon One-Stop application to help claimants navigate the site more easily. However, those who previously used the Maryland Department of Labor’s online unemployment insurance application to file their weekly claim certifications may have recognized that the number and type of questions have changed on the new BEACON One-Stop.
> 
> In order to implement the Coronavirus Aid, Relief, and Economic Security Act (CARES Act) programs, the U.S. Department of Labor issued guidance that required states to capture additional information from claimants through the weekly claim certification. The additional questions will help us administer benefits to all eligible Marylanders, including individuals who would not traditionally be eligible for unemployment benefits.
> 
> Unfortunately, since the launch of the BEACON One-Stop application, many claimants have mistakenly inactivated their unemployment insurance claim while answering the new weekly claim certification questions. In order to rectify this issue for our customers as quickly as possible, our department has implemented an automated solution to reactivate these claims and prevent benefit payments from being interrupted. We have also streamlined and clarified the questions to alleviate any further confusion.
> 
> Marylanders with a claim that became inactive last week can now login to their BEACON One-Stop account to file their weekly claim certification like normal. Those with a claim that became inactive this Sunday or Monday after filing their weekly claim certification will also have their claim automatically reactivated, but do not need to refile this week’s claim certification.
> 
> As issues arise, we are working as quickly as we can to resolve them. Nothing is more important to us than ensuring that all eligible Marylanders receive the benefits they need and deserve as soon as possible. For additional information, please visit our website at MDunemployment.com.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany P. Robinson
> 
> Secretary


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> Mother of gawd.
> 
> I'll be lucky to ever see money fronm the state of MD.



Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## stgislander

awpitt said:


> Just an FYI.  My son got this email today......


I got the same one.


----------



## Bann

So - yesterday was so busy & I didn't see these last couple of posts. I was in a 3 hour LIVE webinar I was attending when UNEMPLOYMENT CALLED ME!  Well, it was a 301 number which I answered, because it might be the almighty OZ - which it was.

Anyway, apparently, my unemployment problem is BECAUSE I ANSWERED HONESTLY that I got "special pay" or "bonus pay".  I guess that was what wrong or flagged my account.  I get commissions, which are obviously above what my base pay is!!!  So I answered "Yes" to that, and they have to call to verify that. It took them 6 weeks to get to get down to my name on the list of calls to make. 

So NOW they've released my money and my debit card is in the mail.     I looked it up this morning and it says 6 weeks of pay that will be coming, but there is no way that $600. is included.   I guess I have a question about that - is the $600. deposited separately and not counted in the amount DOL tells you that you're getting?


----------



## awpitt

Bann said:


> So - yesterday was so busy & I didn't see these last couple of posts. I was in a 3 hour LIVE webinar I was attending when UNEMPLOYMENT CALLED ME!  Well, it was a 301 number which I answered, because it might be the almighty OZ - which it was.
> 
> Anyway, apparently, my unemployment problem is BECAUSE I ANSWERED HONESTLY that I got "special pay" or "bonus pay".  I guess that was what wrong or flagged my account.  I get commissions, which are obviously above what my base pay is!!!  So I answered "Yes" to that, and they have to call to verify that. It took them 6 weeks to get to get down to my name on the list of calls to make.
> 
> So NOW they've released my money and my debit card is in the mail.     I looked it up this morning and it says 6 weeks of pay that will be coming, but there is no way that $600. is included.   I guess I have a question about that - is the $600. deposited separately and not counted in the amount DOL tells you that you're getting?




I know it's taken forever for them to get your stuff squared away but I'm glad you're on track now.  As far as the money, the amounts shown on the Beacon Website are your MD unemployment amounts.  Does not include the extra weekly $600.  For my son, the first week, it came in two separate payments one for the state money. One for the federal money. A day apart.  After the first week, it's been coming in as one payment each week.


----------



## Bann

awpitt said:


> I know it's taken forever for them to get your stuff squared away but I'm glad you're on track now.  As far as the money, the amounts shown on the Beacon Website are your MD unemployment amounts.  Does not include the extra weekly $600.  For my son, the first week, it came in two separate payments one for the state money. One for the federal money. A day apart.  After the first week, it's been coming in as one payment each week.


Thanks, Awpitt!


----------



## stgislander

I received my approval letter today.  It say I can expect to receive my debit card within the next 7-10 days.


----------



## Bann

That was fast!  Good for you!


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> I received my approval letter today.  It say I can expect to receive my debit card within the next 7-10 days.




Good. Congrats.


----------



## Bann

Speaking of fast - MY letter came today as well, and it was dated 5/5/20 - so it only took 3 days to get a letter, but 6-1/2 wks to get a phone call.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> I received my approval letter today.  It say I can expect to receive my debit card within the next 7-10 days.


You ever figure out when the pay period starts?..will you get paid from the layoff date..or the date you applied?..or simply from the day you got the approval letter?


----------



## awpitt

Gilligan said:


> You ever figure out when the pay period starts?..will you get paid from the layoff date..or the date you applied?..or simply from the day you got the approval letter?




The eligibility period starts when the layoff/furlough started.   If someone applies late or applies right away but the approval is late, they will get paid dating back to the start of the layoff/furlough.


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> The eligibility period starts when the layoff/furlough started.   If someone applies late or applies right away but the approval is late, they will get paid dating back to the start of the layoff/furlough.



That's what I was hoping. Thanks.  

This is going to work out after all.  My folks will get unemployment plus the extra $600/week for 1 April through at least next week or two...when I expect the PPP money to show up in the account and they can come back in!.  I signed all the loan paperwork this morning.

Very rocky start...but it looks like we'll make it.


----------



## awpitt

Gilligan said:


> That's what I was hoping. Thanks.
> 
> This is going to work out after all.  My folks will get unemployment plus the extra $600/week for 1 April through at least next week or two...when I expect the PPP money to show up in the account and they can come back in!.  I signed all the loan paperwork this morning.
> 
> Very rocky start...but it looks like we'll make it.



Good.  I'm glad that things are starting to fall into place for you.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> That's what I was hoping. Thanks.
> 
> This is going to work out after all.  My folks will get unemployment plus the extra $600/week for 1 April through at least next week or two...when I expect the PPP money to show up in the account and they can come back in!.  I signed all the loan paperwork this morning.
> 
> Very rocky start...but it looks like we'll make it.



That's awesome news!


----------



## stgislander

awpitt said:


> The eligibility period starts when the layoff/furlough started.   If someone applies late or applies right away but the approval is late, they will get paid dating back to the start of the layoff/furlough.


Thanks Awpitt.  My reading of the paperwork said benefits are paid based on the claim application date which for me was 4/22.


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> Good.  I'm glad that things are starting to fall into place for you.



Been a bumpy 6 weeks. 

Our ability to deliver our product was cut off at both ends...key supplier in PA shut down and key supplier in CA, where we consolidate the complete system for shipment overseas,  shut down.   Our CA supplier reopens on Monday...and I expect our PA supplier will be up and running again within only a couple weeks. 

Close call...but looks like we'll survive.  Funny COVID-19 thing happened to bank lending too; a two-ship project for a Scottish owner/operator was close to being signed with a builder in Singapore or Vietnam. The negotiations have been ongoing for two fricking years..we're sitting here like "Just build the damned things already!"  COVID-19 changed all that ....UK bank money suddenly became cheaper and readily available as long as the build would be in UK. WooT!..looks like SGI will get to visit his favorite pubs in the Isle of Wight again.  Me?..I was kinda looking forward to a build project in Vietnam.   Next one maybe.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> So NOW they've released my money and my debit card is in the mail.     I looked it up this morning and it says 6 weeks of pay that will be coming, but there is no way that $600. is included.   I guess I have a question about that - is the $600. deposited separately and not counted in the amount DOL tells you that you're getting?



I had like $3000 on the debit card before I ever received it.  

You'll get an email from "MD UI Benefits Debit Card " when funds are added to your account.  That will reflect the extra $600/week. 

So you'll have a nice chunk of dough once you get your card.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Thanks Awpitt.  My reading of the paperwork said benefits are paid based on the claim application date which for me was 4/22.


So we still have two answers...good grief.   Thing is..why would they require me to certify the layoff date if the layoff date was not the one that matterd?


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> So we still have two answers...good grief.   Thing is..why would they require me to certify the layoff date if the layoff date was not the one that matterd?


 They haven't as of yet told me to go back and certify for those earlier weeks.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> ...when I expect the PPP money to show up in the account and they can come back in!.  I signed all the loan paperwork this morning.


That's great news.  PayPal may come through where Suntrust gave us the big FU..


----------



## Gilligan

From the MD unemployment FAQ page:



> Eligibility for unemployment insurance benefits cannot be determined until you actually file an initial claim. If you are unemployed or working part-time, file your claim as soon as possible, as *your eligibility begins the week in which you file your claim*. Your claim becomes effective the Sunday of the week during which you apply for benefits.



Dammit SGI....I tole ya you shoulda applied earlier.




Actually..I told everyone to hold off to see if we could get the PPP or EILD loans.   Then I threw in the towel after a couple weeks...


----------



## stgislander

stgislander said:


> That's great news.  PayPal may come through where Suntrust gave us the big FU..


On second reading, signing all the paperwork... does that mean we've been approved or we're still waiting on approval?


----------



## Gilligan

SailorGirl said:


> You should celebrate with a beer or two.


You know what?...I do believe I will!


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> On second reading, signing all the paperwork... does that mean we've been approved or we're still waiting on approval?



Approved.  And of course they went with the lower of the two weekly payroll calculations for the loan amount.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Approved.  And of course they went with the lower of the two weekly payroll calculations for the loan amount.


  Of course they did.  Oh well, anything is better than nothing.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I had like $3000 on the debit card before I ever received it.
> 
> You'll get an email from "MD UI Benefits Debit Card " when funds are added to your account.  That will reflect the extra $600/week.
> 
> So you'll have a nice chunk of dough once you get your card.


I got a letter saying that the card is in the mail, but never an email except the ones to let me know how easy the MD DOL is making everything for us now.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I had like $3000 on the debit card before I ever received it.
> 
> You'll get an email from "MD UI Benefits Debit Card " when funds are added to your account.  That will reflect the extra $600/week.
> 
> So you'll have a nice chunk of dough once you get your card.


Probably $4000 to $5000!  

What has this taught me?  It's a good thing to plan ahead.  If anyone *ever says anything to me for the rest of my life about planning ahead, they're going to get the stink eye.  

I can take care of myself and don't need an uncle sugar, government or otherwise to pay my monthly bills or to put food on my table.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> They haven't as of yet told me to go back and certify for those earlier weeks.



SGI , I've lost track of everyone else's experiences - do you have your account set up on the Beacon site?  You can file those past weeks now, I think. Not sure, but maybe 1 a day until you're caught up.


----------



## kwillia

Gilligan said:


> You know what?...I do believe I will!


Wait... you drank beer because you couldn't get the system to work, you drank beer when waiting on the system to work and now you get beer because the system worked. That sounds like alcohol abuse to me.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> From the MD unemployment FAQ page:
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit SGI....I tole ya you shoulda applied earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..I told everyone to hold off to see if we could get the PPP or EILD loans.   Then I threw in the towel after a couple weeks...



You still get paid for the week you're off. Most people get paid weekly or bi-weekly, so there's not a "waiting" period per se.


----------



## Gilligan

kwillia said:


> Wait... you drank beer because you couldn't get the system to work, you drank beer when waiting on the system to work and now you get beer because the system worked. That sounds like alcohol abuse to me.


??  Where's the abuse?? All I see in your [accurate] description is something bordering on a perfect methodology.


----------



## Gilligan

You know I find most disturbing about this whole process?..The amount of personal information the DocuSign app had on me.

They ask you a few questions to verify who you are to begin with...and then hit you with a long list of multiple-choice questions about your past. Past addresses..vehicles you might have owned...companies you might have owned...or worked for...and so on. In some of them, the correct answer was "None of the above" but in most cases they had the correct answer in the list of options. Scary...considering both the scope the questions covered as well as how far back in time some of them went.   ??  That tells me they have access to a wide array of non-public records (non-public, meaning you or I Joe Blow or Jean Blow can't access them for other than our own)  such as those in the MVA.


----------



## DaSDGuy

kwillia said:


> Wait... you drank beer because you couldn't get the system to work, you drank beer when waiting on the system to work and now you get beer because the system worked. That sounds like alcohol abuse to me.


He drank it, he didn't spill it. That would be alcohol abuse.


----------



## awpitt

Gilligan said:


> So we still have two answers...good grief.   Thing is..why would they require me to certify the layoff date if the layoff date was not the one that matterd?



I can only speak for my son's situation.  He didn't apply right away because we waited for the layoff letter to come.  He applied mid-April and when the money started coming, he was paid back to the 2nd of April which was the layoff date on his letter.


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> I can only speak for my son's situation.  He did apply right away because we waited for the layoff letter to come.  He applied mid-April and when the money started coming, he was paid back to the 2nd of April which was the layoff date on his letter.



I'm going to have to go with the information on their web site; copy of which I posted above.  If it turns out to be different/better...then great.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> I'm going to have to go with the information on their web site; copy of which I posted above.  If it turns out to be different/better...then great.






> Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA): The PUA program provides up to 39 weeks of benefits, which are available retroactively starting with weeks of unemployment beginning on or after January 27, 2020, and ending on or before December 31, 2020.


https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/uicaresfaqs.pdf


----------



## awpitt

Chris0nllyn said:


> https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/uicaresfaqs.pdf




This must be why my son got "back pay" to the date of his layoff instead of from the week he actually applied for unemployment.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> https://www.dllr.state.md.us/employment/uicaresfaqs.pdf


Sweet. 

LOL..leave it to the state to have both answers active at the same time on their web site.


----------



## Gilligan

Here's a question though....not *one* question has been asked of me (the employer that has to certify the claims) or a single one of my employees that submitted the claims, about COVID-19. Nothing..zippy...  So if that special deal is supposed to be available because the layoff was due to COVID-19.....where in the heck does that information come in to play??


----------



## Clem72

Gilligan said:


> Here's a question though....not *one* question has been asked of me (the employer that has to certify the claims) or a single one of my employees that submitted the claims, about COVID-19. Nothing..zippy...  So if that special deal is supposed to be available because the layoff was due to COVID-19.....where in the heck does that information come in to play??




Are you worried about all those unscrupulous business owners who secretly wanted to fire all their employees but couldn't think of an excuse until corona came around, and you wan't to make sure in those cases the employees don't get any extra funds even though they will be just as unemployed?


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> Are you worried about all those unscrupulous business owners who secretly wanted to fire all their employees but couldn't think of an excuse until corona came around, and you wan't to make sure in those cases the employees don't get any extra funds even though they will be just as unemployed?


Why would I worry about them?  That post made no sense.

I'm "worried" about one simple thing....I held off laying anyone off, hoping the PPP thing was real.  In hindsight, that was a screw-up on my part.


----------



## awpitt

Gilligan said:


> Here's a question though....not *one* question has been asked of me (the employer that has to certify the claims) or a single one of my employees that submitted the claims, about COVID-19. Nothing..zippy...  So if that special deal is supposed to be available because the layoff was due to COVID-19.....where in the heck does that information come in to play??




I've had that same question.  Even though my son has been laid off specifically due to the COVID-19, there was no point where he was actually asked if his lay off was due to COVID-19.  The only thing I can figure is that he's covered by the date ranges they specified.


----------



## stgislander

My debit card arrived today.  How's that song go... "I got a little change in my pocket goin' jing-a-ling-a-ling."


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> My debit card arrived today.  How's that song go... "I got a little change in my pocket goin' jing-a-ling-a-ling."



Wow.  I still haven't gotten my debit card, yet!  They said 10 days - on May 5th.  I guess I won't see it until next week.  

Back to work today, too.


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> Wow.  I still haven't gotten my debit card, yet!  They said 10 days - on May 5th.  I guess I won't see it until next week.
> 
> Back to work today, too.


Maybe not.  I got my approval letter a day before you got yours (May 4th).  Fingers crossed


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> My debit card arrived today.  How's that song go... "I got a little change in my pocket goin' jing-a-ling-a-ling."


Say fella...can you spare a dime? Gladly pay you Tuesday fer a hamburger today...


----------



## GURPS

I guess we know who is stocking the Corona Virus Fridge


----------



## Gilligan

awpitt said:


> I've had that same question.  Even though my son has been laid off specifically due to the COVID-19, there was no point where he was actually asked if his lay off was due to COVID-19.  The only thing I can figure is that he's covered by the date ranges they specified.



Welp..proof is in the card....it was only paid back to the date of the unemployment application (22 April), not the stated layoff date (1 April).  Oh well....    Hopefully we can be back rolling in a week or so, so it won't matter any more.


----------



## Clem72

Gilligan said:


> Why would I worry about them?  That post made no sense.
> 
> I'm "worried" about one simple thing....I held off laying anyone off, hoping the PPP thing was real.  In hindsight, that was a screw-up on my part.



I may not have been completely clear, but my point was there is no real need for them to verify the "why" of the layoff/firing.  Does it matter if your business is closing because of COVID and you need to layoff your entire workforce, or if you just decided someone was redundant. 

The effects that caused them to send out the additional payments would still apply to the fired person (harder to find new work, extra bills for childcare, etc.).  The covid suppliment isn't really related to the firing at all, it's related to the extra expense of being unemployed in the current environment.


----------



## Bann

Gilligan said:


> Welp..proof is in the card....it was only paid back to the date of the unemployment application (22 April), not the stated layoff date (1 April).  Oh well....    Hopefully we can be back rolling in a week or so, so it won't matter any more.



So you're talking about the date for the unemployment for your employee, SGI, right?

The website has changed a lot of their webpages that provided information since I applied. My printed out pages are all at the office in my folder.  I have screen shots of my BEACON site, though and my claim was effective the day after I applied, which was March 24.


----------



## Gilligan

Bann said:


> So you're talking about the date for the unemployment for your employee, SGI, right?
> 
> The website has changed a lot of their webpages that provided information since I applied. My printed out pages are all at the office in my folder.  I have screen shots of my BEACON site, though and my claim was effective the day after I applied, which was March 24.
> 
> View attachment 148194


Yes.  My point was that the benefit period does not start until after the application date.   In hindsight I wish I’d had them apply much earlier, while applying for the PPP at the same time.


----------



## awpitt

Gilligan said:


> Welp..proof is in the card....it was only paid back to the date of the unemployment application (22 April), not the stated layoff date (1 April).  Oh well....    Hopefully we can be back rolling in a week or so, so it won't matter any more.




Well, that's too bad.  I was hoping it was the other way around.  I guess, in my son's case, there wasn't a big delay between his layoff date and the time he actually applied because he's been paid for all of the weeks.  The only exception might be the very first week because his lay off date is April 2nd and that was a Thursday so that week technically doesn't count.


----------



## Bann

That's right - I actually applied the same day I was laid off. 

#backtowork
#stillnomoney


----------



## stgislander

My wife applied for PUA when it was first opened.  I was able to get a printout from Beacon last night that her benefits have been approved back to WE 4/11.  It sounds like her card is in the mail.

I applied for regular UI benefits.  My payment records are as clear as mud.  Money is being loaded onto my debit card but there's not record of it on the Beacon site.


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> My wife applied for PUA when it was first opened.  I was able to get a printout from Beacon last night that her benefits have been approved back to WE 4/11.  It sounds like her card is in the mail.
> 
> I applied for regular UI benefits.  My payment records are as clear as mud.  Money is being loaded onto my debit card but there's not record of it on the Beacon site.



Same for my son.  He got his 5th week's payment yesterday yet Beacon has no record of payments.


----------



## Gilligan

Sounds like a real nice system they got there....worth every penny of the massive sums probably spent to develop it...LOL.


----------



## stgislander

Update on my earlier post:  My payment record on Beacon now appears correct AND the data from the BOA debit card website matches what Beacon shows.  Three payments starting WE 4/25.


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> Update on my earlier post:  My payment record on Beacon now appears correct AND the data from the BOA debit card website matches what Beacon shows.  Three payments starting WE 4/25.



Now, I had to go back and check.  As of today, Beacon shows the last two weeks of payments.  Basically, the payments resulting from Webcerts done through Beacon.  The previous three weeks of payments do not show up.


----------



## Bann

Got my debit card today.  A whole lot of freaking money - over $5,000.00 at one damn time.  Of course, I want the money and have gladly transferred it to my savings account. Of course, I have gone back to work now and if business does well enough, I won't need to worry about being laid off. If I have to take off sick, then I have the money there, too.

It has PISSED ME OFF royally, but I had the money set aside for emergencies and I was really not suffering. However, I wish to HELL other people did not have to go through this!!   I will tell you that I have written emails to the leadership at the Republican Women Leaders Club of Maryland, I have also wirtten to Mark Fisher to let him know of this miserable situation (which I'm sure he knew about - because - who has not heard about Maryland's UI mess)  AND I wrote to the Governor's office.  

I am going to keep advocating for this, too. It's crazy.  I have also heard that other states were worse than Maryland. I don't care. I live here and I pay taxes and there is NO EXCUSE that it took 7 weeks to get that much money to my family.  It's a crime -  is what it is.  So, I will be making sure my voice is heard in the areas that I can make it heard.


----------



## Bann

Filled out my last Weekly Certification for MD UI today.  
I worked a full week, so I am no longer considered unemployed.  Let's see if it takes them 7 weeks to STOP that payment coming.   

Another glitch in their "notification system" - this is the THIRD week that I got the text message as soon as I logged into the BEACON website to file. I think the purpose of a notification system is to remind you to do something. It's pointless to text me to alert me that I have an "action item" when I am logging into the the system.


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> View attachment 148257
> 
> 
> 
> Filled out my last Weekly Certification for MD UI today.
> I worked a full week, so I am no longer considered unemployed.  Let's see if it takes them 7 weeks to STOP that payment coming.
> 
> Another glitch in their "notification system" - this is the THIRD week that I got the text message as soon as I logged into the BEACON website to file. I think the purpose of a notification system is to remind you to do something. It's pointless to text me to alert me that I have an "action item" when I am logging into the the system.


Okay, good to know I'm not the only one that noticed that "glitch".

Are you notifying them you are no longer unemployed, or are you just not completing the weekly certification anymore?


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> Okay, good to know I'm not the only one that noticed that "glitch".
> 
> Are you notifying them you are no longer unemployed, or are you just not completing the weekly certification anymore?


All I did was fill out the certification today.  The system (screenshot)  told me that my income was too high to qualify and now that I'm no longer employed I won't be getting UI anymore.


----------



## stgislander

Bann said:


> All I did was fill out the certification today.  The system (screenshot)  told me that my income was too high to qualify and now that I'm no longer employed I won't be getting UI anymore.


Hmmm... I wonder what to do when you go back to work (since manufacturing can start back up) but you're still not getting paid.  That will be next weeks certification conundrum.


----------



## Bann

stgislander said:


> Hmmm... I wonder what to do when you go back to work (since manufacturing can start back up) but you're still not getting paid.  That will be next weeks certification conundrum.


I think I might have actually filled it out wrong. I did not actually get paid yet. I won't get paid until Wednesday.  I put down the hours that I worked and how much it was going to be. 

I don't freaking care anymore I just want to be done with the stupid thing.


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> I think I might have actually filled it out wrong. I did not actually get paid yet. I won't get paid until Wednesday.  I put down the hours that I worked and how much it was going to be.
> 
> I don't freaking care anymore I just want to be done with the stupid thing.



Did you ever get the card in the mail or a payment?


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Did you ever get the card in the mail or a payment?


Yep!    Wednesday

  Good thing we didn't starve to death waiting.


----------



## mitzi

Bann said:


> Yep!    Wednesday
> 
> Good thing we didn't starve to death waiting.



Good news! I missed it if you posted it. I have a friend who applied in mid March and as of Friday, still had not heard anything from them. She's in a panic and running out of money.


----------



## Bann

mitzi said:


> Good news! I missed it if you posted it. I have a friend who applied in mid March and as of Friday, still had not heard anything from them. She's in a panic and running out of money.


That's awful.  I hope she hears soon.


----------



## stgislander

awpitt said:


> Same for my son.  He got his 5th week's payment yesterday yet Beacon has no record of payments.


It appears that on 5/11 monies began being allocated towards my wife's PUA claim, but she's still not received her approval letter from DOL and no sign of any money yet.


----------



## Wondering1

I was laid off on 4/17. I filed my unemployment that same day. I have yet to receive my card and when I’m logged into beacon it says “

There are no Payment Information on this claim.”
How much longer do I have to wait to receive a card and have access to my funds? This is super frustrating.


----------



## Kyle

Wondering1 said:


> I was laid off on 4/17. I filed my unemployment that same day. I have yet to receive my card and when I’m logged into beacon it says “
> 
> There are no Payment Information on this claim.”
> How much longer do I have to wait to receive a card and have access to my funds? This is super frustrating.


Sounds to me like it didn't take and you've missed a few weeks.


----------



## Gilligan

Wondering1 said:


> I was laid off on 4/17. I filed my unemployment that same day. I have yet to receive my card and when I’m logged into beacon it says “
> 
> There are no Payment Information on this claim.”
> How much longer do I have to wait to receive a card and have access to my funds? This is super frustrating.


Are you sure your employer promptly filled out and returned the verification form?


----------



## Wondering1

Gilligan said:


> Are you sure your employer promptly filled out and returned the verification form?


Yes. I called and spoke with HR and they said they filed out and returned the form on 4/27


----------



## Wondering1

Kyle said:


> Sounds to me like it didn't take and you've missed a few weeks.


Why wouldn’t it take and why would I miss a few weeks? I filed every week since being unemployed. My employer filled out the required paperwork in due time. What’s left for me to do?


----------



## stgislander

You


Wondering1 said:


> Why wouldn’t it take and why would I miss a few weeks? I filed every week since being unemployed. My employer filled out the required paperwork in due time. What’s left for me to do?


You gotta call them.  Have you claim number handy and be prepared to wait.


----------



## Wondering1

stgislander said:


> You
> 
> You gotta call them.  Have you claim number handy and be prepared to wait.


What number should I be calling? The 2 phone numbers I have, been busy non stop for weeks.


----------



## stgislander

Those are the correct telephone numbers.


----------



## Kyle

The Unemployement office is taking its customer service queues from the Motor Vehicle Administration.


----------



## Wondering1

This is the most frustrating thing ever. Even when I call I press 5 to speak with an operator and it says they’re all busy, goodbye. It’s been one month now and still no card. I just don’t know what to do at this point.


----------



## awpitt

Wondering1 said:


> This is the most frustrating thing ever. Even when I call I press 5 to speak with an operator and it says they’re all busy, goodbye. It’s been one month now and still no card. I just don’t know what to do at this point.



Who's your State Delegate?  My son got licked out of the system, in mid-April, because of a mis-worded question on the Weekly Webcert when they first switched over to the Beacon Website.  We contacted Brian Crosby and DLL called my son that day and fixed the problem.  In fact, they completely reworded the messed up question and sent an email out to everyone because a lot of other people had the same issue.  So, at this point, contact your State Delegate.  They have a legislative liaison who will help you out.


----------



## Wondering1

awpitt said:


> Who's your State Delegate?  My son got licked out of the system, in mid-April, because of a mis-worded question on the Weekly Webcert when they first switched over to the Beacon Website.  We contacted Brian Crosby and DLL called my son that day and fixed the problem.  In fact, they completely reworded the messed up question and sent an email out to everyone because a lot of other people had the same issue.  So, at this point, contact your State Delegate.  They have a legislative liaison who will help you out.


Thank you so much for this information! I was able to locate 2 delegates for my county. I am emailing and calling them now. I hope this gets me somewhere.


----------



## awpitt

Wondering1 said:


> Thank you so much for this information! I was able to locate 2 delegates for my county. I am emailing and calling them now. I hope this gets me somewhere.



You're welcome.  I hope the problem gets fixed for you soon.


----------



## Bann

Wondering1 said:


> I was laid off on 4/17. I filed my unemployment that same day. I have yet to receive my card and when I’m logged into beacon it says “
> 
> There are no Payment Information on this claim.”
> How much longer do I have to wait to receive a card and have access to my funds? This is super frustrating.
> 
> Hang in there. I filed on March 24th, and  I had to wait 7 weeks for mine.   I went back to work on Monday of the 7th week.


----------



## Bann

Wondering1 said:


> Why wouldn’t it take and why would I miss a few weeks? I filed every week since being unemployed. My employer filled out the required paperwork in due time. What’s left for me to do?


Go to the Facebook page for the Department of Labor. There are a lot of posts related to different messages that people were receiving in error. I'm not sure if that's one of the messages or not but there are a lot of different glitches.


----------



## Bann

I'm happy to report that while it took me seven weeks to get UI payment (basically, all of it at once) it did not take that long for them to stop the payments!!!  The response time to _that_ action item was immediate!  

In fact, I've already gotten email notification and a letter in the mail.


----------



## stgislander

stgislander said:


> It appears that on 5/11 monies began being allocated towards my wife's PUA claim, but she's still not received her approval letter from DOL and no sign of any money yet.


Update:  Out of the blue with no warning, my wife received her debit card on Monday.  I was surprised it was loaded with only one week's benefit, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## CRHS89

Bann said:


> I'm happy to report that while it took me seven weeks to get UI payment (basically, all of it at once) it did not take that long for them to stop the payments!!!  The response time to _that_ action item was immediate!
> 
> In fact, I've already gotten email notification and a letter in the mail.



Doesn't that just piss you off? Unacceptable.


----------



## stgislander

My co-worker and I noticed that this weeks deposit into our debit cards was less.  Is that because last Monday was a holiday?


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> My co-worker and I noticed that this weeks deposit into our debit cards was less.  Is that because last Monday was a holiday?




That's odd. My son's was the same.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

stgislander said:


> My co-worker and I noticed that this weeks deposit into our debit cards was less.  Is that because last Monday was a holiday?



Did you elect to have taxes removed? My wife's benefits started inexplicably being about $200 less. The only thing I can think of is that they finally reviewed her letter and started taking taxes out. About 5 weeks after her initial benefit payout.


----------



## stgislander

Chris0nllyn said:


> Did you elect to have taxes removed? My wife's benefits started inexplicably being about $200 less. The only thing I can think of is that they finally reviewed her letter and started taking taxes out. About 5 weeks after her initial benefit payout.


Sure did.  I'll go back and do the math to see if that makes sense.  I'll be pissed if that's true.


----------



## Wondering1

Almost the end of week 8 and STILL no debit card with my monies has been received. This is beyond me now. I’m left with no options to speaking with someone live. Has anyone else have to wait this long to receive payment???


----------



## stgislander

Wondering1 said:


> Almost the end of week 8 and STILL no debit card with my monies has been received. This is beyond me now. I’m left with no options to speaking with someone live. Has anyone else have to wait this long to receive payment???


From what I hear all you get are recorded messages.  You'd be better off contacting your local State Delegate or Senator's office.


----------



## Wondering1

stgislander said:


> From what I hear all you get are recorded messages.  You'd be better off contacting your local State Delegate or Senator's office.


I did that too. They contacted the dept and the dept emailed me saying that they will call me. That was almost 2 weeks ago, still no call.  Ugh


----------



## awpitt

Wondering1 said:


> Almost the end of week 8 and STILL no debit card with my monies has been received. This is beyond me now. I’m left with no options to speaking with someone live. Has anyone else have to wait this long to receive payment???




Did you get in touch with your MD state delegates or Senator?  What did they say or do?


----------



## awpitt

stgislander said:


> From what I hear all you get are recorded messages.  You'd be better off contacting your local State Delegate or Senator's office.




Never mind.  Just saw your other response.


----------



## awpitt

Wondering1 said:


> I did that too. They contacted the dept and the dept emailed me saying that they will call me. That was almost 2 weeks ago, still no call.  Ugh




Call/email your state del again and tell them there's been no follow up from DLL.


----------



## Wondering1

I received this email today. I’m confused. So should I apply for this as well? Although I already have an active unemployment account? I’ve been waiting for my card for 8 weeks and I have been filing each week. But still haven’t received payment.


----------



## Wondering1

When I log in my payment status went from processed to cleared. Does anyone know what that means? It’s finally showing a debit card on my account.


----------



## awpitt

Wondering1 said:


> When I log in my payment status went from processed to cleared. Does anyone know what that means? It’s finally showing a debit card on my account.



We haven't seen that one before but from the looks of it, you might be getting closer to actually getting the money that's due to you.


----------

